# light that does not light



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

hi, i have an '05 6.0 lt. with a six speed. my question is ther is this little circle about a 1/2'' in size. its in the tach. just above and to the right of were it says RPM. looks like a light, is it and any one know what its for? i'm thinking its a shift light? but it does not light up ever.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

it IS the shift light but they don't work from the factory here in the States...
http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/gto-shift-light-10692/
check this thread and see the avatar on post #9...his is lit and he is the guy who can make yours light up if you have to have it...good luck...

Bill


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks bill, just not shure i want to send the instrument cluster out of state. i'm prity shure its expensive to replace. i'll look in to it locally to see what i come up with.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

matts60gto said:


> thanks bill, just not shure i want to send the instrument cluster out of state. i'm prity shure its expensive to replace. i'll look in to it locally to see what i come up with.


Send a PM to thedak. I believe that he has figured out how to turn that light on.

mac


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

matts60gto said:


> thanks bill, just not shure i want to send the instrument cluster out of state. i'm prity shure its expensive to replace. i'll look in to it locally to see what i come up with.


Good luck finding someone else. Lots of people say that but never do. I had it done and am pleased. I paid a butt load for shipping but sent it out on a Wednesday afternoon and had it back Friday morning. I insured my shipment and there are only 6 screws to remove your cluster.

BTW, Chris White has done 100's of GTO's including going to GTO events for group buys, etc. Check out his site, he does more than just turning the shift light on... White Auto & Media - Instrument Cluster Programming


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Too darn small for my eyes... Wonder if anyone makes a shift light that also has sound? Did some light searching and came-up empty.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

click on the link above your post...Chris White can...nice website...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That shift light is more of a novelty than it is a necessary feature. You shouldn't need a little light, or chime to tell you when to shift, the sound of the RPM's of the engine is your shift feature. If one is unsure when to shift, that person shouldn't be driving a car like this until they have learned to fully navigate a manual trans. Now, if the driver has a hearing impairment, that's a different story. I do think that if a feature is in the car it should be operable from factory. Personally for me anyway, removing it sending it off to be programed shelling out $$ and reinstalling it is not worth it just to see a light illuminate telling you OK it's time to shift, when you should be watching the road in the first place not the light.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why when I think of a sound shift indicator I automatically start thinking of a squeaky little voice screaming "Shift! Shift you Moron, shift!!"


----------

